# Games & Wifi Confusion--Help Please



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I downloaded a few games to take on our cruise.  I tried them at home first and they worked fine.  One is Crossword Lite.  When I tried to play them on the ship, I got a message saying that to play a wifi connection is necessary.  Well, the wifi on the ship is 75 cents a minute and super slow, so I didn't try any further.  This also happened with some action games, but that didn't surprise me.  I tried again at home with wifi connected and no problems.  I turned wifi off and still no problems.  

1.  I'm really confused about this.  If some don't work without wifi, that's okay, but I was hoping to find games that I could play without a wifi connection.  Any suggestions??

2. Why would I get a "no wifi connection" message on the ship, but not at home?

Thanks for any help.

Stan


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

That is weird and I am sorry you had this problem. I have games that I play all the time without wifi. If you look in the description about the app on the website it should say if it is a online game or not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> I downloaded a few games to take on our cruise. I tried them at home first and they worked fine. One is Crossword Lite. When I tried to play them on the ship, I got a message saying that to play a wifi connection is necessary. Well, the wifi on the ship is 75 cents a minute and super slow, so I didn't try any further. This also happened with some action games, but that didn't surprise me. I tried again at home with wifi connected and no problems. I turned wifi off and still no problems.
> 
> 1. I'm really confused about this. If some don't work without wifi, that's okay, but I was hoping to find games that I could play without a wifi connection. Any suggestions??
> 
> ...


I was able to play Crosswords Lite without WiFi. The only thing I can think of is it wasn't actually downloaded? or required registration...


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.  Maybe it's just a fluke?  I'm going to try some other places around town with the wifi off.  Sometimes I get a notification to install apps that I have in the Cloud, but I'm not using those right now.  I notice that the upgrade, 6.2.2, is already on my Fire and I didn't put it on myself.

Stan


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

My understanding is that (periodically) apps check in with Amazon to verify the license. It doesn't happen all the time, and probably not at all for free games (although most free apps are ad supported and will look for the wifi connection). 

Did you have wifi turned on at all while on the cruise? It may have seen that your location had changed (based on the router) and was trying to connect to the internet (since wifi was turned on). It might not have done that if wifi was turned off before you left home and not turned on at all during the cruise.

Just a thought.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

@Xopher

Thanks.  No, I didn't turn wifi off when I left home.  I did use the Fire at the airports.  I'll certainly give your suggestion a try by turning it off when I leave home.


----------

